# Fern tests



## christine burnes (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello,
Just wanted someones opinion on billing for Fern tests when there is a question of rupture of membranes.  Does anyone out there bill for these?
Thanks


----------



## bonnyr (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, I bill the Fern test, CPT 89060, Q0114 for Meidcare, with dx V89.01 if negative results or 658.13 for positive results. The primary dx is 648.93 for negative results with 623.5 as secondary.  Give them a try.  Reimbursement is not much and if the patient is full term, you may not get paid at all by some carriers.
Good luck,
Bonny


----------

